# Hughesville, MD - Bart B&T Sweet



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13289730








[/img] 

Bart is a black and tan male German Shepherd Dog mix 3 years old. He has been neutered .Bart is very sweet and energetic. He will require some paitence.Bart is not housebroken but he is crate trained. He is animal aggressive needs to be the only animal in the house 

Keep in mind - the label of animal aggressive may be from the owner and may not be correct at all. He should be temp tested by an exp. person at the shelter.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump for Bart.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Crossposted
FW: From [email protected].
....

The owner contacted me desperately pleading for help. He split up from his wife and moved out of his home. She promised to keep the dogs until he could find a place to take them to or rehome them himself. He just found out she gave his playmate, Lisa, a gsd mix away and took Bart to the shelter saying she could not afford to feed him. He has been to the shelter twice to visit Bart and asked that they hold on to him until he can maybe get a rescue group to help him. He inquired about boarding at Riviera but said it was more than he could afford right now. Anyway, Bart grew up with Lisa, is neutered and current on shots. If anyone can help or has any ideas, please contact me at [email protected]. 

Many Thanks, Cathy


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Apparently, Bart lived with another dog in his home so it is very unlikely that he is animal-aggressive. It is probably the owner that is using this excuse to justify dumping Bart at the shelter.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------

